# Nic Hamilton documentary



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

on BBC One tonight at 22-35, should be both entertaining and inspiring.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01d7kpj


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

yes he is a really nice guy was chatting to him at Goodwood, scotland it is on at 11.25pm tonight


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> yes he is a really nice guy was chatting to him at Goodwood, scotland it is on at 11.25pm tonight


I use to look after an ex employers son which involved looking after him whilst he embarked on a karting career, Lewis was aged eleven at the time and needless to say at the front of the cadet pack. at the end of the days racing the fathers use to put the then four year old Nic in a specially designed kart, great to see him going round the track and hard to believe these years later he is competing at pro level.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> I use to look after an ex employers son which involved looking after him whilst he embarked on a karting career, Lewis was aged eleven at the time and needless to say at the front of the cadet pack. at the end of the days racing the fathers use to put the then four year old Nic in a specially designed kart, great to see him going round the track and hard to believe these years later he is competing at pro level.


Great story and he and lewis really nice to chat to i wrote to the team this year as he was pushed for time at Goodwood and Lewis sign a big glossy photo with a personal note to my son, great guys IMHO


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I met Nick in Bergamo airport after the Italian GP , Really really nice guy , I also met his father who was far too important to be standing in a Ryanair queue


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone read the write up in The Sun?

I didn't have time, but noticed Nic said on Twitter that not to believe what they said about his dad. They twisted everything.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Anyone read the write up in The Sun?
> 
> I didn't have time, but noticed Nic said on Twitter that not to believe what they said about his dad. They twisted everything.


Nothing new there then


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

behind every winning child, is a pushy parent.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Excellent programme and full respect to Nic for what he's achieving. Coming two places from the back in your first race with little in the way of prior testing is quite something, and it was great to see his reaction after the last race.
Definitely a 'tough love' family, but it doesn't seem to have done either of the kids any harm at all.

After seeing loads of footballers and pundits talking on the usual programmes lately, it was good to see some sports folk talking articulately and intelligently again as well.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Really interesting program. It sort of explains why Lewis is like he is, the way he has been pushed and so driven to be number 1.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Just watching it now, he was very lucky in that accident, the fire extinguisher could have done serious damage.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I had Nic over for Dinner a couple of years ago when he was still racing R/C cars as a "Pro" RC racer mate of mine and me helped him out with some practise / testing so that was cool.

He really is / was a sound lad though, never believe what you read in the Sun - Nick was only 16-17 at the time I met him but was so mature for his age, and interesting to see what he's gone through in his life, despite the success of Lewis etc he was very grounded and hasn't ever had it "easy" - Has some very cool toys & gadgets though, not to mention a few nice watches and trainers


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It was great to see just how grounded his mother and father are. Not a lot of danger of a 'silver spoon' attitude there. Nic is certainly a credit to them and is benefiting from being pushed by his parents who, after all is said and done, only wanted the best for their kids (and were prepared to work to get it).

Very enlightening on many levels.:thumb:


----------

